# Error 0x80073cf9



## Goldfynche (Feb 21, 2016)

I hope this hasn't been covered before. Seems like a lot of users including myself are getting this error when trying to download an app from the Windows 8.1 Store.
Is this a PC problem or a Microsoft one?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you tried this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Or try this: Error 0x80073cf9 While Installing Apps From Windows Store


----------



## Goldfynche (Feb 21, 2016)

Many thanks guys. Adding the files "AUInstallAgent" & "AppReadiness" seemed to do the trick! All of the Apps I had tried and failed to install leapt out and loaded instantly when I clicked on the "Store" icon.

My PC worked fine initially. I believe that all the problems started when I downloaded the files on the CD Rom that came with my Motherboard. An Asus A58M-E. A fairly basic M/B. But compact, which suited my requirements.


----------

